# DS #5418: Dragon Ball Kai - Ultimate Butouden (Japan)



## granville (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6840^^


----------



## CharAznable (Feb 2, 2011)

AP on this one. Freezes at the very first "Licensed by Nintendo" screen on WoodM3 1.23.


----------



## KireiJuice (Feb 2, 2011)

works on scd2 and i must say, it looks so fucking awesome


----------



## granville (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking forward to this myself. It's impressive what they managed to pull off here. Definitely a late gen game that really seems to push the system graphically.


----------



## jerbz (Feb 2, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this myself. It's impressive what they managed to pull off here. Definitely a late gen game that really seems to push the system graphically.



+1

im all about fighting games
and this looks like it shouldnt dissapoint
checked out a few gameplay vids on the tube and damnnnnn
now we wait on the next update from YWG


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is kamehameha time! Let's playing this games right now.


----------



## CharAznable (Feb 2, 2011)

Or we could also wait on a hex patch from 2chan. 

Speaking of that, which 2chan board is the one that hex patches and the like are posted on? It'd be nice to check that kind of stuff myself.


----------



## jerbz (Feb 2, 2011)

CharAznable said:
			
		

> Or we could also wait on a hex patch from 2chan.
> 
> Speaking of that, which 2chan board is the one that hex patches and the like are posted on? It'd be nice to check that kind of stuff myself.



ive got wood and wanna keep it that way ;]
rather not hex edit games tbh.


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't this the game that plays itself? The one that does weak attacks for you? If so, lol. Then again, every single DBZ fighter has been terrible anyway.


----------



## CharAznable (Feb 2, 2011)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Isn't this the game that plays itself? The one that does weak attacks for you? If so, lol. Then again, every single DBZ fighter has been terrible anyway.



Got a source to back that up? I've been following this game rather closely and haven't heard anything of the sort.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Feb 2, 2011)

One more fight game that isn't come in english


----------



## CharAznable (Feb 2, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> One more fight game that isn't come in english



When's the last time a DBZ game didn't come out in English? 

This will come out in the US, most assuredly.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 2, 2011)

Doesn't work on CycloDS with FW 2.0 either......."Licensed by Nintendo" is as far as you get.

Naturally, Stealth Mode did nothing.

Although I'm not a fan of Dragon Ball, I do like fighting games, so I hope this gets cracked soon.


----------



## Kaimu (Feb 2, 2011)

The same with EDGE 2.1. Game also stop at screen "Licensed by Nintendo".


----------



## Rayder (Feb 2, 2011)

Appears to work in DeSmuME 0.9.7.....couldn't figure out the Japanese text to actually get to a match though......


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

Works on DSTWO.
Fuckin Epic!!!
Every DBZ game has me occupied for months, this looks like the same case.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not working on the CycloDS with FW 2.0


XD the great Cyclods 

Works on the DsTwo


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

Argh @ not working on Cyclo. Looks damned sweet, though. Looking forward to a fix.


----------



## Darksage098 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yay! Works on Acekard 2i With AKAIO and Bypass Antipiracy enabled.


----------



## RoMee (Feb 2, 2011)

pretty fun game, too bad it's not in english


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 2, 2011)

Darksage098 said:
			
		

> Yay! Works on Acekard 2i With AKAIO and Bypass Antipiracy enabled.



That was what I was wanting to hear!


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 2, 2011)

Darksage098 said:
			
		

> Yay! Works on Acekard 2i With AKAIO and Bypass Antipiracy enabled.



*Bro Fist*


----------



## Mischief (Feb 2, 2011)

This game is amazing


----------



## Ikki (Feb 2, 2011)

The game is cool but I can't pull out any special moves without the touch screen...

Anyone has any button combination?

NVM they're on the menu


----------



## CloudGraywords (Feb 2, 2011)

not working on R4 anyone knows if a patch is on the way or something? i want to fucking play it right now!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

CloudGraywords said:
			
		

> not working on R4 anyone knows if a patch is on the way or something? i want to fucking play it right now!


Yeah just download this


----------



## CloudGraywords (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> CloudGraywords said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yeah. they dont sell those kind of things here anymore. thanks anyways.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

works perfectly on DSTWO!
awesome game i am like 3 hours and it is really awesome


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 2, 2011)

loved it! I Hope someone will translate menus and basics. 

The only thing I didn't like so far was that special attack "mini-game", but I'll get used to it.


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 2, 2011)

any word  on the english version of this Dx ?


----------



## musashi (Feb 2, 2011)

Why are you asking that question as if there is any doubt there will be an English version? There hasn't been a Dragonball game not released in English since 1998.


Also Does not work on DSTT I dunno why I thought it would.


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Darksage098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second dat fisting!


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Apparently there's a hex code, anyone wanna check this out?

00004610: 3B B2 07 B0 6D C7 C9 62 9D F3 40 1D 15 59 1F FF → 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5
00004620: 06 BE 0B 71 B3 55 8D 8B 2E F7 D1 17 84 59 DC 67 → 1E FF 2F E1 DD A2 00 00 07 40 2D E9 1C 00 9F E5
00004630: 40 1B 0A 1E D7 C3 DD F1 68 2E 7E EA 41 B2 08 06 → 1C 10 9F E5 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 14 00 9F 05
00004640: 5B 9B 93 4B 73 01 C8 7C B6 EA 63 46 → 00 00 81 05 0C 00 80 02 3C 00 81 05
0000464D: B0 ED 6A 73 13 50 66 B5 47 A6 B8 0C 0C F1 2C → 80 BD E8 20 AB 12 02 F8 8E 12 02 10 27 00 02
000049F8: 1E → 0A
000049FA: 2F E1 → FF EA

Please post back results.


----------



## balhor (Feb 2, 2011)

here the solution :

you guys need raku raku patcher 1.2 : http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=13002

apply these codes on the rom:

00004610: 3B B2 07 B0 6D C7 C9 62 9D F3 40 1D 15 59 1F FF ? 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5
00004620: 06 BE 0B 71 B3 55 8D 8B 2E F7 D1 17 84 59 DC 67 ? 1E FF 2F E1 DD A2 00 00 07 40 2D E9 1C 00 9F E5
00004630: 40 1B 0A 1E D7 C3 DD F1 68 2E 7E EA 41 B2 08 06 ? 1C 10 9F E5 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 14 00 9F 05
00004640: 5B 9B 93 4B 73 01 C8 7C B6 EA 63 46 ? 00 00 81 05 0C 00 80 02 3C 00 81 05
0000464D: B0 ED 6A 73 13 50 66 B5 47 A6 B8 0C 0C F1 2C ? 80 BD E8 20 AB 12 02 F8 8E 12 02 10 27 00 02
000049F8: 1E ? 0A
000049FA: 2F E1 ? FF EA

have fun ! Works great on m3i Zero


----------



## Langin (Feb 2, 2011)

Kamehaheha(or whatever. never watched anime of it.)

lets give it a shot!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 2, 2011)

Guess what? Broken battles are back. Cell raped my ass


----------



## trigao (Feb 2, 2011)

with this codes the game works perfect with wood 1.23


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone know what the B button does? And i'm guessing L and down are both block?

Edit: Nevermind. B button dodges for a counter attack.


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 2, 2011)

well, that solution of the raku raku patcher I discovered and tried first.


----------



## MewtwoZX (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, how do i make it work on R4i Blue? (I have Nintendo DSi XL) I even patched it with Raku Patcher and added the codes, and it still said me "errcode=-4" error. Any help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 2, 2011)

MewtwoZX said:
			
		

> Hey, how do i make it work on R4i Blue? (I have Nintendo DSi XL) I even patched it with Raku Patcher and added the codes, and it still said me "errcode=-4" error. Any help
> 
> 
> 
> ...




make sure that you are not using the autobackup or try again (be careful with the spaces between the codes).


----------



## N-TG (Feb 2, 2011)

Tried that hex edit. It's working now on Wood 1.22 (didn't updated it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Has very good graphics but very weird gameplay...


----------



## MewtwoZX (Feb 2, 2011)

What do you exactly mean by spaces between the codes? I copied it like that



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 00004610: 3B B2 07 B0 6D C7 C9 62 9D F3 40 1D 15 59 1F FF ? 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5
> 00004620: 06 BE 0B 71 B3 55 8D 8B 2E F7 D1 17 84 59 DC 67 ? 1E FF 2F E1 DD A2 00 00 07 40 2D E9 1C 00 9F E5
> 00004630: 40 1B 0A 1E D7 C3 DD F1 68 2E 7E EA 41 B2 08 06 ? 1C 10 9F E5 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 14 00 9F 05
> 00004640: 5B 9B 93 4B 73 01 C8 7C B6 EA 63 46 ? 00 00 81 05 0C 00 80 02 3C 00 81 05
> ...



And clicked the bottom button on the program. Also, what's autobackup o_o ?


----------



## Rayder (Feb 2, 2011)

balhor said:
			
		

> here the solution :
> 
> you guys need raku raku patcher 1.2 : http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=13002
> 
> ...



I manually edited my ROM with those codes and it now works and saves fine on CycloDS with FW 2.0.  Wow! this game is pretty badass for what it is....now I just wish I knew what the heck I'm doing when trying to play it, heh.   Animations are the best I've seen in a DS fighting game.  Would definitely like to check out an English version.


----------



## MewtwoZX (Feb 2, 2011)

How do you manually edited the ROM?


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 2, 2011)

MewtwoZX said:
			
		

> What do you exactly mean by spaces between the codes? I copied it like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  man, when you patch the rom, your original rom will have a .BAK extension (don't use this, use the other).
If it persist, then try again.It worked for me.


----------



## balhor (Feb 2, 2011)

*Translation menu*




*Story mode*



*Challenge mode*



*Versus CPU*



*WIFI*



*Training*



*Customize*



*Option*






*Settings*




*Time *- 60 - 120 - ?




*Command *- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Button Only* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Stylus Only* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*both*
*Button setting*








*Help*




*Bonus*




*Save*




*Yes*




*No*


----------------------------------------------





*Do you want to start the episode ?*
*[start]*

*Difficulty*
Easy  Hard
?????]  [?????]


----------------------------------------------


Have fun guys !


----------



## MewtwoZX (Feb 2, 2011)

@Bean_BR
I did that (copied the .nds file), and R4iBlue still gave me errcode=-4 error, dunno why =/ Perhaps, do i need to install WoodR4 ?


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 2, 2011)

MewtwoZX said:
			
		

> @Bean_BR
> I did that (copied the .nds file), and R4iBlue still gave me errcode=-4 error, dunno why =/ Perhaps, do i need to install WoodR4 ?



well, then I don't know, maybe your firmware need a update.


----------



## MewtwoZX (Feb 2, 2011)

Can you install WoodR4 1.23 on R4iBlue or not? I don't know o.o


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 2, 2011)

MewtwoZX said:
			
		

> Can you install WoodR4 1.23 on R4iBlue or not? I don't know o.o



I don't know, too. Try searching a compability list


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 2, 2011)

YESSSS ITS OUT


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

balhor said:
			
		

> *Translation menu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude. Do you know Japanese or did you get this off somewhere else?


----------



## balhor (Feb 2, 2011)

i know japanese, im asian hehe


----------



## qazqaz123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

balhor said:
			
		

> i know japanese, im asian hehe



Do you know what the blue up and down buttons are on the touch screen? Im guessing they power you up and down but what do they affect?


----------



## qazqaz123 (Feb 2, 2011)

balhor said:
			
		

> i know japanese, im asian hehe


cool, could you translate the games (like Rom hack)


----------



## CloudGraywords (Feb 2, 2011)

working on R4 with Wood 1.23 thanks guys. 

for those having problems.

you can get the R4 wood 1.23 Update from here:

http://www.decemuladores.com/foros/n-ds/32...4-original.html

also here is my mod rom wich works perfect with R4 Wood 1.23

http://www.mediafire.com/?obxjhd0ivrxls8o

hope it helps


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 2, 2011)

if there will be a english version, then it will take months, I think.
I hope that the translators make a english patch soon ( it's Dragon Ball, so this is not very difficult to translate).


----------



## Rayder (Feb 2, 2011)

MewtwoZX said:
			
		

> How do you manually edited the ROM?



The Program I used is called "xvi32".....I'm sure Google will help you find it. 

It's pretty easy to figure out.  

Look at this example of the first line to be edited:

00004610: 3B B2 07 B0 6D C7 C9 62 9D F3 40 1D 15 59 1F FF ? 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5

The "location" is the long string of characters (example: 00004610)
The bunches of 2 digit characters is the data in question.
Characters on left of the ? are the original characters you should see when you goto the proper location. 
Characters to the right of the ? are the characters you want to change it to. 
Both sets of characters are given so you can verify where you are in the string to insure proper editing. 

After you understand that, 

Run xvi32.
In the window that comes up, select "Address", then "Goto" and type in the location. Make sure the "hexadecimal" and "absolute" selections are ticked.
Now edit the 2 digit numbers, one line at a time.  Do the whole list.
Goto the next location after every line. Repeat until all codes are edited.
Don't lose your place as you are editing or your edit will fail.
When done editing, click "save as..." and name it whatever you like (example: Dragon Ball Kai.nds) 
Put the file into your flashcart and see if that biatch works or not!  
That's pretty much it.

Or you can just download the patch someone came up with as I was writing this. Heh.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sinbad.the.saile (Feb 2, 2011)

Dragon Ball Kai - Ultimate Butouden (JPN) AP Fix
http://filetrip.net/f23858-Dragon-Ball-Kai...AP-Fix-1-0.html


----------



## MewtwoZX (Feb 2, 2011)

I've tried different kinds of patching and i keep get errcode=-4 error! Does anyone knows something about R4iBlue, if i can install WoodR4 on is it a clone or not?


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 2, 2011)

does anyone know how to perform specials without pressing them on the touch pad?


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

smartmonkeys said:
			
		

> does anyone know how to perform specials without pressing them on the touch pad?



Press Select during battle and it will show you how to pull off the specials.


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 2, 2011)

MewtwoZX said:
			
		

> I've tried different kinds of patching and i keep get errcode=-4 error! Does anyone knows something about R4iBlue, if i can install WoodR4 on is it a clone or not?



you did what I said ? SEARCH A COMPABILITY LIST


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 2, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> smartmonkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot man
edit: its so hard to pull of it though. is it because im too slow to press the buttons


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

smartmonkeys said:
			
		

> badgerkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it could be although i'm finding them easy to pull off. Which ones do you struggle with? Try them out on training mode and you can see your button inputs.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 2, 2011)

Alrighty, finished the story mode, I'm missing 2 characters, the one below Vegetto (probably Gogeta) and the one below Yamcha. Anyone can help me with that?


----------



## Rayder (Feb 2, 2011)

One thing with games like this for me is that language barrier.....at least with French or Spanish, I can sort of muddle through and understand at least enough to get me through the game, but with Japanese I'm totally lost because it just looks like little doodles....none of it means anything to me....sucks when it happens in a game that looks as fun as this one.  

Heh, I'm sure I'm not the only one to feel that way. Hope an English release comes sooner rather than later.


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> balhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, the yellow bar on the bottom is your energy and this is for your specials. The spiky bars by the side show you what level of power you are at (1 bar - low, 2 bars - medium, 3 bars - high). Pressing the blue up and down buttons will power you up and down respectively (don't know how this is achieved without touch screen). From what i've gathered so far, at a high power level, you regenerate less energy but your attacks are stronger and vice versa.


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 2, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> smartmonkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah figured how to them easier. i need to string the buttons together by dragging. before i just tried press them better. also is there any way to change the difficulty in options or before story mode?


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

By me expect a mini English patch soon


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 2, 2011)

now all we need is a Translation Patch lol


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

smartmonkeys said:
			
		

> badgerkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Difficulty
Easy < Normal > Hard
????? < [???] > [?????]

Credit to balhor.


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 2, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> smartmonkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot. going to try to beat this game by today


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> MewtwoZX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you can't!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 2, 2011)

Unlocked Gogeta, still missing a character



			
				Elza said:
			
		

> By me expect a mini English patch soon



That's awesome


----------



## signz (Feb 2, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> By me expect a mini English patch soon


That would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think, a menu translation should be more than enough (no need for dialogues, just when somebody feels like it lol).

Good luck, Elza.


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 2, 2011)

@Ramonra 
Can you list the characters that are not unlocked by playing story mode and tell how you got them.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Unlocked Gogeta, still missing a character
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx i translated a bit more


----------



## qazqaz123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need help


----------



## qazqaz123 (Feb 2, 2011)

smartmonkeys said:
			
		

> @Ramonra
> Can you list the characters that are not unlocked by playing story mode and tell how you got them.


and also can you transform in battle


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 2, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> By me expect a mini English patch soon


you sir are my hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+1

I Wanna Try To Translate the Dialogue
so where do i find the Script or can you upload the Script File for me please


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Elza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It very easy let me do it i translted all the option menu this is my first translation really and it s very easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*






Progress!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 2, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know I wanted to do the Story Translation but if your gonna do that too then all means good luck you
have my full support +1


----------



## trigao (Feb 2, 2011)

can transform into ssj inside battle?

i support the translantion too... thanks so much


----------



## balhor (Feb 2, 2011)

check my translation menu, have fun guys.

http://gbatemp.net/t277500-ds-5418-dragon-...t&p=3434374


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 2, 2011)

qazqaz123 said:
			
		

> smartmonkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figured out that you can't transform in battle. i beat frieza saga. and when i went to char selection screen and ss goku was another option then reg goku


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

0.1 Is coming soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 0.1 will contain almost all the Settings translated


----------



## balhor (Feb 2, 2011)

Here all the characters you can unlock ! Have fun guys ..

@Elza : Good job :]


----------



## qazqaz123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> 0.1 Is coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work full support, man your fast

By the why the blue spike  thing change how much physical damage you do.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

Making 0.1 patch i translated many things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post a new thread about it so just wait some mins


----------



## .Chris (Feb 2, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> Making 0.1 patch i translated many things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, cant wait for it to be finished.


----------



## balhor (Feb 2, 2011)

Take your time Elza.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t277542-dragon-ball-kai...ish-translation

Have fun


----------



## Legaia (Feb 2, 2011)

Elza said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t277542-dragon-ball-kai...ish-translation
> 
> Have fun


HOLY JESUS CHRIST


----------



## tokihokutonoken (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,

How can i use the patch please?


----------



## zizer (Feb 2, 2011)

use xdelta


----------



## Ikki (Feb 2, 2011)

balhor said:
			
		

> Here all the characters you can unlock ! Have fun guys ..



Oh, so, that in the middle isn't unlockable? I guess I unlocked them all then.

All of them are unlocked by defeating them in the main story mode except for Gogeta who is unlocked by finishing the "IF" episode for the battle Vegetto vs Buu (7-3)

It's 3 battles; Broly, SSJ3 Gotenks and Vegetto.


I posted a save in the translation thread, anyone too lazy to play Story Mode can go and download it.


----------



## tokihokutonoken (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks to zizer


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 2, 2011)

best fighting for the ds ever


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

How long did it take to complete story for you?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 2, 2011)

That's missing a character. The slot in the middle is for Mr Popo, I just unlocked him by beating the "IF" episode of 3-1



			
				badgerkins said:
			
		

> How long did it take to complete story for you?



Not a lot. I'd say 3 hours top. Probably a lot less


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 2, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> balhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some Guy On A Forum Site Said that Middle ? mark is SSJ4 Goku but i highly Doubt it :/


----------



## victorpob (Feb 2, 2011)

this game could have wi-fi!
I found this very good game!!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 2, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Some Guy On A Forum Site Said that Middle ? mark is SSJ4 Goku but i highly Doubt it :/



I already found out it's Mr Popo.

And the game being Dragon Ball Kai there's no way it'd have GT characters


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 2, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Not a lot. I'd say 3 hours top. Probably a lot less



And do you know how to do a combo breaker? Sometimes when I string a combo, the CPU will explode an orange ball around them breaking the combo. Thanks.


----------



## qazqaz123 (Feb 2, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


press A+B+X+Y together and you will be unstoppable


----------



## xshinox (Feb 2, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Some Guy On A Forum Site Said that Middle ? mark is SSJ4 Goku but i highly Doubt it :/


usually a ? in a fighting game character select screen is the random button


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

0.1.1 Version added check out my translation thread


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 2, 2011)

xshinox said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i said doubt it lol


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 2, 2011)

will you unlock all the if's stages if u beat the story mode once? do u have to go back and get better score?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 2, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...just no...
_*This is a no GT discussion zone!*_


----------



## .Darky (Feb 2, 2011)

GT is not canon, guys.

I just hope they make a sequel of 'Attack of the Saiyans' sometime, I fucking loved that game.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah. we're almost done with cell saga and no word on a android/cell saga dbz rpg.


----------



## smartmonkeys (Feb 3, 2011)

btw for the picture of all the chars, theres no hercules. its the random selection


----------



## Ikki (Feb 3, 2011)

smartmonkeys said:
			
		

> btw for the picture of all the chars, theres no hercules. its the random selection



Yup, that's true


----------



## machomuu (Feb 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> GT is not canon, guys.
> 
> I just hope they make a sequel of 'Attack of the Saiyans' sometime, I fucking loved that game.


You mean the SNES game?


----------



## signz (Feb 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means 
http://gbatemp.net/t196286-ds-4542-dragon-...the-saiyans-usa
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=188327


----------



## MasterVampire (Feb 3, 2011)

This game is pretty sweet but is it just me or does the game fps go down a bit when lots of stuff is going on at once?


----------



## maxxpower18 (Feb 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> GT is not canon, guys.
> 
> I just hope they make a sequel of 'Attack of the Saiyans' sometime, I fucking loved that game.



It was an ok game, I found it rather odd playing a turn based DBZ rpg lol. I would have liked an action rpg like _Buu's Fury_ and _The Legacy of Goku_


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 3, 2011)

This game is fun! Can't wait till Funimation gets around to dubbing it.


----------



## maxxpower18 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone know why the intro has the music from DBZ GT?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 3, 2011)

maxxpower18 said:
			
		

> Anyone know why the intro has the music from DBZ GT?



Its from Dragon Ball Z Kai.


----------



## petspaps (Feb 3, 2011)

so far ive  liked all dbz games, taiketsu was probably the worst but this should be pretty good. cant wait for the 3ds game


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.saiyanisland.com/2011/02/king-k...imate-butouden/


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 3, 2011)

So does this game have Wifi or Wireless play?


----------



## Arithmatics (Feb 3, 2011)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> So does this game have Wifi or Wireless play?



Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 3, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> badgerkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok. By the way, do you know the requirements to unlock the 'IF's?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 3, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> http://www.saiyanisland.com/2011/02/king-k...imate-butouden/
> 
> Ugh, King Kai. I called him Mr Popo
> 
> ...



I think they unlock as soon as you beat the episode linked to them.


----------



## MG4M3R (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone know how I unlock Launch cosplay for No.18 (aka her secret costume)?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 3, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> maxxpower18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 4, 2011)

added the patch for the game in my http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=217811 Rudolf tread sorry for the late post


----------



## HtheB (Feb 4, 2011)

The default header is in Japanese. A lot of people doesn't like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I actually didn't  like the icon either...
So I decided to change this and I've updated the  header of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Old header  and icon:
*





*New header +  icon:
*




For the people that  are interested to change it like I did, Just download "dsbuff" over here:
http://filetrip.net/f3100-dsbuff--v1-Final.html

Oh and  the icon:





Have fun!


----------



## machomuu (Feb 4, 2011)

HtheB said:
			
		

> The default header is in Japanese. A lot of people doesn't like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but I also really like the "Kai" logo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm stuck.


----------



## HtheB (Feb 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I like it but I also really like the "Kai" logo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then just change the text without the logo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But remember, almost everyone will recognize the dragon ball when they see it...


----------



## SylentEcho (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys I'm using Wood and I the intro loads fine. When they ask you to press start at the menu, I get stuck here:






any solutions? Please, I'm dying to play this game.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm using Wood too, and everything works fine, once it's been AP patched.

Have you AP patched the rom? If you haven't, that's the problem.


----------



## SylentEcho (Feb 5, 2011)

Which patch did you use?

_Edit:_
Got it to work guys. Just used YSMenu for R4 Clones and got it running!  The game is brilliant!


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2011)

that is one nasty game!!!

love it! Prefer it to any PSP DBZ game


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to do the verbal commands? Like where you speak "kamehameha", and goku will fire one off if you have the proper energy requirements.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 5, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> Has anyone figured out how to do the verbal commands? Like where you speak "kamehameha", and goku will fire one off if you have the proper energy requirements.


Just found out, you have to start using the move and then a speech bubble will appear.  When this happens, say the move and they will launch the attack.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 6, 2011)

For all modes? I've been in the training mode, and I dont recall ever seeing a speech bubble.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 6, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> For all modes? I've been in the training mode, and I dont recall ever seeing a speech bubble.


Wait a sec, let me try to get a snapshot on No$GBA.  Trust me, they appear all the time.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I saw the speech bubbles you were talking about. But they only appear after I've done the requirements for the move.

For instance, I think doing the kamehameha wave is , x. After I press the buttons is when it appears, so it would do the move whether I speak or not.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 6, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> I think I saw the speech bubbles you were talking about. But they only appear after I've done the requirements for the move.
> 
> For instance, I think doing the kamehameha wave is , x. After I press the buttons is when it appears, so it would do the move whether I speak or not.


Yeah, I think it powers up the moves when spoken.  Problem is, what's in the speech bubbles (which is most likely prompting you on what to say) is in Japanese (Obviously).


----------



## SylentEcho (Feb 6, 2011)

So that's no problem right?

Kamehameha  = Kamehameha
Destructo Disk = Kien-zan
Tri Beam = Ki Ko Ho
Special Beam Cannon = Makankosappo


and so on...


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 7, 2011)

The moves are powered up by holding them down longer. 

As far as I can tell the speech bubbles have nothing to do with verbal commands.


----------



## Gwynbleidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Um, can you help me, because I want to play Dragon Ball Kai - Ultimate Butouden, but I can't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have R4 SDHC. I tried to use clean ROM, patched ROM and it doesn't work. I also tried to open them using YSMenu and it doesn't work. When i try to open them by YSMenu i've got 2 errors: load rom errorcode=-4 or sometimes it can't load save file. Can you help me?


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Feb 8, 2011)

il wait for localized version


----------



## SylentEcho (Feb 8, 2011)

Gwynbleidd said:
			
		

> Um, can you help me, because I want to play Dragon Ball Kai - Ultimate Butouden, but I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. If all that didn't work, then I guess you'll have to wait for their firmware update. SDHC is one of the worst R4 clones nowadays. It used to be good 2 years ago.

Try using Ysmenu for R4 clones. That worked for me.


----------



## Gwynbleidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I tried to do that, but it doesn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have also tried to open ROMs using NO$GBA but it doesn't want to work too.
So probably I have to wait for firmware update as you say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway thanks for help.


----------



## Gwynbleidd (Feb 13, 2011)

I have found Wood which works on my R4 SDHC, and now I have the same problem as *SylentEcho*. It freezes here for both: clean and patched ROM.



			
				SylentEcho said:
			
		

>


And it only "works" with Wood, with YSMenu it even doesn't show this inscription. Any suggestions how to make it works on Wood?


----------



## MegaTecno (Mar 23, 2011)

For R4 SDHC USE THE LAST WOOD VERSION

WOOD R4 CLON 1.27

DOWNLOAD: Wood R4 CLON 1.27


----------



## machomuu (Mar 23, 2011)

MegaTecno said:
			
		

> For R4 SDHC USE THE LAST WOOD VERSION
> 
> WOOD R4 CLON 1.27
> 
> DOWNLOAD: Wood R4 CLON 1.27


Woah, woah.  Calm down on the caps.  No need to yell, we can hear you just fine.


----------



## MegaTecno (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry Sorry, It is the emotion ;P


----------



## CrvyloOo (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone getting a white screen with AKAIO? I have an AceKard 2i (patched to work on a 3DS) updated to 1.8.7.
Anyone know how to fix this? It worked before, but now doesn't.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally a good ol' DBZ game for the NDS xD 

It was about time that NDS had a game that would push it to the limit... Those graphics


----------



## sasukedialga (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm using no$zoomer and i can't seem to win the minigames in story mode. Specifically, pressing the Y button during the fight between goku and vegeta. Any solutions? Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would have liked a Action Adventure type of game like the Legacy of Goku series..


----------



## CrvyloOo (Jun 9, 2011)

sasukedialga said:
			
		

> I'm using no$zoomer and i can't seem to win the minigames in story mode. Specifically, pressing the Y button during the fight between goku and vegeta. Any solutions? Thanks


Ever think you're just... Bad at the game?


----------



## xXDarkEvilXx (Sep 10, 2011)

How to download thiz? i need a clean rom for the patch!


----------



## jump ultimate stars (Jan 21, 2014)

who know why my Dragon Ball Kai Ultimate Butouden is white screen?


----------

